# Installing Fisher Trip springs ??



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Is there an easy way to compress and install these ??


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

The old style? NOPE

The newer ones. YES

Best bet is to get an external spring compressor and then some very heavy bailing wire or super strong zip ties (really thick) I used the zip ties last time. 

Anyway get them compressed on the newer ones you can pin them with the spring arm inside. The older ones you have to carefully get together on the plow and then cut the zip ties after you bolt the arm to the trip edge.

By the way they only need to be compressed about 3/4" to fit in.

Be very careful. I once saw a guy trying to use a floor jack while holding the blade down with a skid steer (it was a smaller blade) The spring arm slipped off the jack and the spring just missed his head. No matter what you do I would wrap a strap around the spring to protect yourself if it takes off.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Yes, they ( fisher ) make a tool that will work with both of them. 

Jerre


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

The tool fisher has in their manual works awesome!! just used it yesterday, very pleased!!


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I ended up using carpenters clamps that are used for clamping cabinets, large assemblies, etc. They worked perfect and was easy as pie !


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

Wicked500R;409827 said:


> I ended up using carpenters clamps that are used for clamping cabinets, large assemblies, etc. They worked perfect and was easy as pie !


Just found this thread after posting my own question.

Did you use a pair of clamps, one on each side of the spring?


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

Jerre Heyer;408026 said:


> Yes, they ( fisher ) make a tool that will work with both of them.
> 
> Jerre


Is this the tool you mean?

http://fishersnowplows.com/pdfs/6486_081000.pdf

Will this work with the older spring bars? My bar only has one hole, so you can't use the pin that this thing comes with.

Also, this tool won't help you compress the spring and get a bolt through the hole in the bar before installation, correct? I guess I need to find a hydraulic press somewhere.


----------



## blockhd9 (Nov 20, 2007)

i used 2strut spring compressor from autozone they have free tool use it worked well on older fisher use caution !!


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm not positive that Fisher and Western springs are the same, but I'm pretty sure they are. I had the same problem on my Western plow. I just pushed the plow against a curb activating the trip edge, pulled the emergency brake, got out of the truck and put grade 8 bolts in the holes. (I think they were 1/4") Backed the truck up and the springs were "unloaded", as well as the trip edge, and now you are free to replace them. 

I purchased Westerns spring tool for 30 some dollars, but it would pull all of the spring up at the same time. Maybe I did something wrong, but, in the end, the grade 8 bolts did the trick.


----------



## dodgedump (Dec 30, 2005)

blockhd9;450290 said:


> i used 2strut spring compressor from autozone they have free tool use it worked well on older fisher use caution !!


How did you do this? I tried but they werent long enough?


----------

